# Higher VG juices in Winter



## Q-Ball (4/4/15)

Hi guys

I am heading for my 1st winter vaping and was wondering if the seasoned vapers out there found that higher VG juices don't wick as well during winter because of the higher viscosity when cold.
I like a 70 or 80% VG juice.

Please share your thoughts.



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

No problem last winter with Reo on high VG e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (4/4/15)

johan said:


> No problem last winter with Reo on high VG e-juice.


True a reo does not suffer from these issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (4/4/15)

Was just going to say, a Reo and other drippers wouldn't have an issue, only tanks to my knowledge, but then again, tanks usually have issues wicking with high vg juices all year round in my experience. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (4/4/15)

Bwahaha, funny guys.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (4/4/15)

no isssues last winter in Europe with Grants Full VG, even at work in the outside smoking areas. Been using it in the FeV. So, it should not be an issue at all in SA....as the winter is quite moderate in comparison.


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Bwahaha, funny guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No we are all serious - I've spend a couple of freezing cold (<4C) days in Ireland during February on my return from China with max VG juice and no issue whatsoever.


----------



## Ashley A (4/4/15)

Perhaps its the VG itself?

I noticed the Dischem VG is a lot thicker than others. Seen some suggestions to add distilled water or saline liquid to thin it out.


----------



## ET (4/4/15)

VG is used in home brewing because of the fact that it doesn't freeze easily


----------



## Alex (4/4/15)

I usually keep the Reo's in my front jeans pocket when I'm out and about. The body heat alone is substantial enough to keep VG nice and toasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/4/15)

It was a non issue for me last winter and I was on Kayfuns with 50 - 80% VG juice.
After your first toot the coil has heated the chimney and juice enough to wick well.


----------

